# Medicare - Lifetime Health Cover Loading.



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys, 
Here's what was written on the cover letter when I received my medicare card:

"*lf you first purchase private hospital insurance after 1 July following your 31 st birthday, you will be charged a 2 per cent loading for every year you are aged over 30 as part of the Australian Government's Lifetime Health Cover.
A migrant aged over 31 years on their initial enrolment for Medicare benelits has 12 months from the date of enrolment with Medicare (not eligibility) to purchase private hospital insurance without incurring a Lifetime Health Cover loading.
lf you are a migrant within this 12 month period and want to purchase private hospital insurance, call us on 132 011. and request a Lifetime Health Cover letter to give to your private health insurer to demonstrate your exemption from the loading."
*

Thereafter, I contacted medicare, and they sent me a letter stating:
*"The Lifetime Health Cover applicable date for the Medicare card number above is
14 March 2014. "*

Do I have to buy private health insurance before 1st July or can I wait until March 2015 now that I have this letter from Medicare?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You have a year from your LHC applicable date to purchase private cover - so March 2015 in your case - or you will be subject to paying the loading.


----------

